# My new Basman Luna



## GMANHOUSTON (Apr 30, 2012)

nothing like that new bike high!


----------



## amitumi (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice bi cycle. How much did it cost. I think it's price is very high. Am I right ?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2012)

Big-time cool......


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't want to hop any curbs on that!


----------



## axsepul (Jul 28, 2012)

Everything on that bike draws attention. Super nice!


----------



## OldRider (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks great, very cool........it would not work where I ride though......potholed streets and unpaved trails would make short work of that bottom tube


----------



## jwm (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweet ride! Love the eye-burn yellow. I've had my eye on another stretch. It's a toss up between the Basman, and that new suspension cruiser from Cycles US.

JWM


----------

